# cleaning new tank



## leftyblite (Jan 18, 2005)

I was just gven a 130 gallon tank that has been sitting in my neighbor's garage for over a year. I currently have 2 freshwater tanks and have always wanted to set up a saltwater tank and I just couldn't pass up a free tank. I've been researching for a couple of months now. The tank is currently sitting in my garage full of water testing for leaks. Any ideas what I can use to clean it both inside and out?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I use a 9/1 bleach solution... then rinse several times, then let it dry... then repeat the rinsing... had to do it with a my 55 gallon when I converted from fresh to salt.


----------



## fishgfish (Jan 19, 2005)

I just use baking soda or salt. Bleach will work good, make sure you wash it all out.


----------

